# Black Bengal Goat



## Hassanmollah (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and my question is:-

I am searching for Black Bengal Goat in the United States if any exist here to start breeding purpose. It is said by many Goat lover that the meat of Black Bengal Goat is number 1. in terms of quality and taste. They are originally from a country near India call Bangladesh. I love Goat meat and I have tried most of the Goats and most certainly found the Black Bengal Goat is indeed superior to any other goat breed. They are very small like a 6 month weather weight between 30 to 40 pound maximum. Some Greek restaurant pays close to $20 per pound x 20 = $400 for a baby Goat during Easter for whole Goat roasting of 20 lbs. maximum weight. Nothing comes closer to this Goat. They look like black Nigerian Goats but they are not Black Bengal Goat. One of the institution offered me frozen seamen but where do I find few pure Black Bengal DOES? Help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are none in the US. No importing of goats from anywhere allowed by the government.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

There are no Black Bengals in the USA. Any breeder that claims they have bucks or does here is a scam. You would have to use semen on the breeds currently available in the USA to create F1 crosses.

There are also limited countries that goat semen can be imported from so make sure you check with the USDA before purchasing.


----------



## Milk Machine (Jul 18, 2021)

You could start a breeding up program where you use a doe that is similar, maybe Nigerian or Kinder and use the Black Bengal buck semen. Then breed the crossed does back to purebred black bengal etc to make a higher & higher percentage black bengal


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I have never heard of black bengals! I went and googled them and they look fascinating. But unfortunately there aren’t any here. I ran into the same problem went trying to find Kalahari Reds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Montemrie (11 mo ago)

Hi Hassanmollah,
Not sure if my last message went through. I am also looking for Black Bengal Goats in the US. Can you tell me what institution had the black bengal semen? Also, have you been able to find does since your post in November? Thank you so much for your help!



Hassanmollah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and my question is:-
> 
> I am searching for Black Bengal Goat in the United States if any exist here to start breeding purpose. It is said by many Goat lover that the meat of Black Bengal Goat is number 1. in terms of quality and taste. They are originally from a country near India call Bangladesh. I love Goat meat and I have tried most of the Goats and most certainly found the Black Bengal Goat is indeed superior to any other goat breed. They are very small like a 6 month weather weight between 30 to 40 pound maximum. Some Greek restaurant pays close to $20 per pound x 20 = $400 for a baby Goat during Easter for whole Goat roasting of 20 lbs. maximum weight. Nothing comes closer to this Goat. They look like black Nigerian Goats but they are not Black Bengal Goat. One of the institution offered me frozen seamen but where do I find few pure Black Bengal DOES? Help.


Hi, I am new to this forum too. I was looking for black bengal goats as well in the US. Am curious, have you t institution were you able to find the semen?


Hassanmollah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and my question is:-
> 
> I am searching for Black Bengal Goat in the United States if any exist here to start breeding purpose. It is said by many Goat lover that the meat of Black Bengal Goat is number 1. in terms of quality and taste. They are originally from a country near India call Bangladesh. I love Goat meat and I have tried most of the Goats and most certainly found the Black Bengal Goat is indeed superior to any other goat breed. They are very small like a 6 month weather weight between 30 to 40 pound maximum. Some Greek restaurant pays close to $20 per pound x 20 = $400 for a baby Goat during Easter for whole Goat roasting of 20 lbs. maximum weight. Nothing comes closer to this Goat. They look like black Nigerian Goats but they are not Black Bengal Goat. One of the institution offered me frozen seamen but where do I find few pure Black Bengal DOES? Help.


----------

